# Sanding sealer options in BC?



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

I have had the biggest run around for the longest time. Grain filling sanding sealer... not a tall order. Used it before (not here, in Manitoba), great stuff. Like this:

http://www.minwax.com/products/woodprep/sand-seal.cfm

Not neccessarily that brand.

Rona (3 stores): "Never heard of sanding sealer"
Home Hardware: "Never heard of it and not in the computer."
Windsor Plywood: "Yup! Had requests, can't get it from anyone."
various lumber yards: "Never heard of sanding sealer"
Home Depot: "Sanding sealer? What does it do?"
(DUH!!! that one had me laughing)
A small furnature manufacturer: *admits to smuggling it in from out of province*
A not so small furnature manufacturer: "Just use urathane and sand it"

Urathane sits on the wood. Sanding sealer becomes part of it. Out of the question.

I tried the Benjemin Moore store, as suggested in another thread, but they didn't know what I was talking about and nothing came up in their catalog.

Anybody have a home brew cocktail for this stuff?

Cheers!


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

sanding sealer or wood sealer?? for after you sand


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

For before you sand.

Fills in the grain and makes a completely smooth surface that seals as well. You can do a 4-step piano gloss black with it 

The stuff I used in MB looked exactly like this... same bottle, color, syrupy consistency, but was grain filling and by a different company:
http://www.ubeaut.com.au/sandseal.htm


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd recommend that you go back to the Minwax site and print out a copy of the page. Then go back to all the places you've been to and show them. Maybe that will jog their memory some.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

stratovani said:


> I'd recommend that you go back to the Minwax site and print out a copy of the page. Then go back to all the places you've been to and show them. Maybe that will jog their memory some.


That's not a bad idea.

Though the Windsor Plywood guy is a Minwax dealer. That's why he's heard of it, but the company refuses to ship that particular product to BC locations for some reason.

Someone said they have chemicals banned out here, but I don't buy this. If 2,4-D isn't banned here, sealer shouldn't be!


----------

